# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Vinger in kont

## JeroenH

hallo,

Ik krijg mijn vinger niet in mijn kont net of er een spier ofzo voor zit.

Weet iemand wat het is en hoe ik er wel in kan.

Alvast Bedankt

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Jeroen,

Eerlijk gezegd heb ik zelf nog nooit gehoord van een spier die in de weg zou zitten. Heb je vanalles al geprobeerd? Vaak moet je gewoon ff goed zoeken naar de opening (ja dit wordt een heel lekker verhaaltje  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) En anders een beetje doorduwen? 

Owja, ook zou ik je willen vragen geen gebruik meer te willen maken van het gele driehoekje met het uitroepteken in het midden als posticoon, dit omdat wij deze gebruiken voor artikelen, zou houden we MediCity overzichtelijk!
Zie ook deze post: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10561

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Jeroen,

Natuurlijk zit er een spier, de sluitspier. En maar goed ook, anders had je de hele dag dingen in je broek liggen waar je niet vrolijk van wordt.
Maar als je de juiste plaats gevonden hebt en je gebruikt wat spuug of een glijmiddel moet het haast lukken. Met drukken of je moet poepen wil ook wel helpen.

Maarre, waarom zou je uberhaupt je vinger in je kont willen steken?

----------


## itso

Smeer eens wat slaolie op je vinger en op je anus, dan glij je zo naarbinen

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Jeroen,
Ontspannen en/of opgewonden zijn wil sowieso wel helpen... en om het vochtig te maken kan je glijmiddel of zo gebruiken... 

@ Ikke,
Misschien om te kijken hoe het voelt...???

@ Itso,
Sla olie lijkt me geen goed idee!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Haha jah goh de kringspier, ben zelf wel lekker bijdehand met mn comment, ach ik bedoelde dus dat er geen spier vóór de ingang hoort te zitten.

@ itso,

Slaolie lijkt mij idd ook niet zo geschikt, beter is het om gewoon spuug of glijmiddel te gebruiken

En ik denk ook dat het is om te voelen hoe het voelt, geen probleem verder toch?

----------


## ikke64

Ja, hallo, Toch ben ik nog steeds benieuwd waarom Jeroen dit graag wil. Ik vind het wel lekker tijdens de sex een vinger in mijn kont. Maar was dus benieuwd of hij of andere dat ook hebben.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Ah op zo'n manier! Kan je iig wel mededelen dat dat hier wel zo is hoor! Bij ons wordt regelmatig tijdens het vrijen gebruik gemaakt van vingers/plugjes etc  :Wink:  Je bent daar dus echt niet vreemd in!

----------

